# Champ and quail



## bwire (Dec 21, 2014)

I picked up 6 quail today to do some bird introduction. My neighbor has a 7 month old American Water Spaniel, so I used two birds for his pup. His dog loved the quail and looks to have what it takes to be a hunting dog.

After that, my entire family went to the fields to show Champ some birds. Connor and Carson helped put the birds in the field using the tip up cages I just got from LCS. My wife Lori was behind the camera. Champ did pretty good for being 10 weeks old and was using his nose to find the birds. He did have some points that I was happy about. He did like to watch the birds fly but he wasn't to sure about the flutter of wings just yet. It was a good bird intro for him and I will continue to slowly work with him.

On a side note, as we drove past the fields we saw a rooster and two hen pheasants. They looked to be in good shape.

Here are some pics from the bird into:



















Watch out!



























It was nice to get Champ out on some birds for the first time although Nittany and Blitz didn't like being left at home.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

bw - BRAVO - PIKE & I thank you - our pups are never 2 young 2 do what they were bred 4 !!!!!!!!! PIKE the V's before him - my grandfathers english pointers - and me - BREAK 2 bird - then break 2 bird & gun - I start @ 9wks - the future looks bright 4 your family !!!! do it right - your pup will never V gun shy - he will RULE the field he runs in !!!! 2 do less ? why get a V !!!!!!!


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Great looking pup


----------

